# llvm80-8.0.1_3 needs Python 3.6 at least, but 2.7 was specified



## bagas (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello.
My system FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 amd64
Update ports.
Install the port sysutils/munin-master
Error when installing:
llvm80-8.0.1_3 needs Python 3.6 at least, but 2.7 was specified

```
# pkg version | egrep 'python|perl'
perl5-5.30.0                       =
python27-2.7.16_1                  =
python36-3.6.9                     =
```


```
install  -m 0644  unstable/pointer-gestures/pointer-gestures-unstable-v1.xml '/usr/ports/graphics/wayland-protocols/work/stage/usr/local/share/wayland-protocols/unstable/pointer-gestures'
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for wayland-protocols-1.17
===>  Checking if wayland-protocols is already installed
===>   Registering installation for wayland-protocols-1.17 as automatic
Installing wayland-protocols-1.17...
===>   mesa-libs-18.3.2_2 depends on package: wayland-protocols>=1.8 - found
===>   Returning to build of mesa-libs-18.3.2_2
===>   mesa-libs-18.3.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pthread-stubs.pc - found
===>   mesa-libs-18.3.2_2 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   mesa-libs-18.3.2_2 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   mesa-libs-18.3.2_2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   mesa-libs-18.3.2_2 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   mesa-libs-18.3.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   mesa-libs-18.3.2_2 depends on package: llvm80>=3.9.0_4 - not found
===>  llvm80-8.0.1_3 needs Python 3.6 at least, but 2.7 was specified.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm80
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-libs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-libs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/munin-master
```

What should I do?


----------



## bagas (Oct 12, 2019)

Installed like that.
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/munin-master && make install clean
Installed python36, the same error. The situation has not changed.
As I understand this error for half a year and it has not been solved yet, horror!
Why they respond so slowly to build error incidents.


----------



## trev (Oct 12, 2019)

The problem is that sysutils/munin-master or a dependency thereof wanted Python 2.7, but llvm80 needs Python 3.6.

The solution is to `make install`  in /usr/ports/devel/llvm80 which will install llvm80-8.0.1_3 and then your other port will build successfully.

Been there, done that


----------



## bagas (Oct 12, 2019)

So did.
First installed llvm80, then installed munin.
Thanks.


----------

